# R.I.P Mr Lister - Metermorphed Axolotl



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I was just talking about him on the forum when i thought, i would go see if he needs more food, and he is dead 
Now... it was rather hot in my room the last few days, so i guess that could be why? Or... the fact that he probably shouldnt of survived? after metermorphing?

Anyway, he was a great great axy will miss him. I guess its been around 2 or so years since he morphed? He got bigger and fatter and changed colours, amazing..

R.I.P Mr Lister

when i got him
















when he started to morph, still in water
















Land - still nto compleltly there
























most recently...(still quite old pics)

























hope you like the pics, sorry Mr Lister, will miss you!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

such a shame, so sorry for you loss  he was lovely.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Cockys Royals said:


> Sorry for your loss





jennlovesfrogs said:


> such a shame, so sorry for you loss  he was lovely.


thankyou!


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

so sorry to hear about your loss, really was a beautiful animal!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

roostarr said:


> so sorry to hear about your loss, really was a beautiful animal!


thankyou.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He was gorgeous RIP Mr Lister


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> He was gorgeous RIP Mr Lister


very. thankyou


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

What sad news! I'll really miss not hearing about him Gina.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bellabelloo said:


> What sad news! I'll really miss not hearing about him Gina.



ive tried to get on to caudata but cant so if i dont post up in the next few days will you pass on the news on the sticky?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I will ... hopefully they will be back on line soon.


----------

